# When you did your Pro for the EA, FC, MM did you do the Q&A  or just the Answers?



## daopqc (Mar 21, 2009)

I was told not alot of brothers learn the Q&A and not just the Answers. I was wondering how many brothers really take the time to learn the Q&A, because it was alot of work. Thank you brothers.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 21, 2009)

It just seemed easier for me to only learn the answers because sometime I have a problem with remembering things in sequential order.  By someone asking me the questions, It was harder for me to jump out of place.

However, now that I tutor my friends in their degrees, I wish I had learned it all in one shot.  It's a Catch-22, get it over quick or do it right.


----------



## Bro Mike (Mar 21, 2009)

Same here.  I wish I had learned both.  I would like to help the newer EAs and FCs, but I am having to get the the questions down now.


----------



## eagle1966 (Mar 21, 2009)

when you get your certifcate C,B and A you have to know both questions and answers for all three degrees


----------



## TCShelton (Mar 21, 2009)

Both.


----------



## rhitland (Mar 21, 2009)

I only gave back the answers but it was easier for me to memorize with the questions, it seemed to flow better like a song with the questions in it, granted I did not have to give back all 3 sections when I went through.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 21, 2009)

My Lodge requires both Questions & Answers. The amazing benefit is that I was teaching an EA as I was learning my FC, LOL!


----------



## JTM (Mar 21, 2009)

I did both for the FC, and just the answers for the others.

My teacher had a quad bypass in the middle of the whole process, kind of messed things up for a bit.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 22, 2009)

Both


----------



## Joey (Mar 22, 2009)

I learned them both but, only gave back the answers.


----------



## Scotty32 (Mar 22, 2009)

I wish I had learned them both. Now I am training an EA and I have a hard time remembering questions.


----------



## TCShelton (Mar 22, 2009)

Joey said:


> I learned them both but, only gave back the answers.



That's what I meant to say...


----------



## daopqc (Mar 23, 2009)

kool i put this poll up because I was curiouse. I did the Q&A for the the EA, FC, MM and I fell I got more out of it then just the answers. But it is diffrent for everybody. thank you brothern and I hope more brother take the poll.


----------



## JEbeling (Mar 23, 2009)

I was such a bundle of nurves... ! only did answers.. !


----------



## jwardl (Mar 23, 2009)

Just answers for me.. originally thought it would be easier, though I learned most questions anyway through repetition. Once done with the EA, I could see I wanted to teach, and made it a point to become proficientin the questions of the previous degree as well.

Teaching is a blast, and benefits everyone.


----------



## JEbeling (Mar 25, 2009)

There are no two alike.. ! have done this for a lot of years.. ! in most cases the major problem is getting them to Listen.. ! and not hear what they want to hear.. !


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Mar 25, 2009)

I couldve done the questions too but only did the answers so my mentor could feel needed 

But I am cleaning it up and learning the floorwork so I can get a Cert


----------



## skicat1898 (Mar 25, 2009)

Did Q&A in all three degrees. I wanted to examine myself because I was afraid that if I allowed someone else to ask me the questions, the slightest slip up on their part would trip me up.... I should have been more trusting and have learned to be so since.


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 25, 2009)

only had to learn the answers wish i would have learned both when i was going through because now i am working on getting a my c certf. and it would have made life easier!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Mar 26, 2009)

My Instructor wanted me to learn both so I could teach others. It was longer, and a bit harder, but well worth the effort. Now if I can't sleep at night, I go over the work, until I doze off or get all the way through it. I asked and answered the qiestions, but was offered help if I got stuck. in my MM, I studied 9 hours, before giving it. The last question I could not get the answer out right, and Brother Joe said something to the effect of "Dog gone it Hippie, that's not the way I have it, but you've said it three times, so you must be right!" I got it on the fourth try.... My shirt was soaked, and that seemed to be the hardest session.


----------



## caeservi (Mar 27, 2009)

I too learned them both but only gave back the answers


----------



## MikeMay (Feb 20, 2011)

I learned the Questions and Answers for all three because it was the only way the answers made sense...during the proficiencies I gave the answers for the EA and FC, but did the examination (Q&A) for the MM.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 20, 2011)

Learn them both. It makes it easier to practice. It makes you a teacher not just a student. Once you complete the masters exam learn the rest of the information for a C certificate. There's not much more for the cert.


----------

